# Selling 1980's Russo Stove, how to price?



## jcozell (Jun 8, 2016)

Hello! I'm a newbie and I apologize if this is the wrong place for this question. Basically, we inherited a Russo #2-CW that seems to be from the 1980's (based on internet research). We can't use it in our new home because our renters insurance won't cover it. It's in good condition with all of its parts (with the exception of a few cracked stove bricks). I can't find a lot of info online about the stove, and I have no idea how much a stove like this goes for. I've seen a few Craigslist listings for similar looking Russo stoves, but they've all been cleaned and re-painted, which we're not planning on doing. We want to sell it for a fair and reasonable price, basically for what it's actually worth, but we don't have a clue! Does anyone know what a fair price for this stove might be? Thank you in advance!


----------



## begreen (Jun 8, 2016)

Price will vary with the condition and time of year. Right now it might bring $3-400, but in fall, cleaned up and painted it could fetch $500. You might try listing it on the coal forum at www.nepacrossroads.com.


----------



## jcozell (Jun 8, 2016)

Great! Thank you very much for the info.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Jun 8, 2016)

jcozell said:


> Great! Thank you very much for the info.



I've got one too. Do you have the coal basket?

Well I have one but I replaced it with a much better stove but that thing does throw some heat


----------

